# marijuana grafting



## sidngroovennude (Jul 14, 2008)

I was once in queensland australia and heard a farmer talking about finding dope grafted on to his mango trees could this be true?


----------



## headbandrocker (Jul 14, 2008)

sure why not.More likely somone had a grow bag up there tho.But I believe you could graft it to mango ,wonder if it tasted any different? what a bous snax and ganja on the same tree! cheers hbr


----------



## reefcouple (Jul 14, 2008)

that would be pretty crazy..... i too wonder how that would taste... and all these wildly crazy growers, im sure its been tried, tested and done


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 15, 2008)

NOPE. Totally not possible. Mango trees and cannabis comes from 2 different family's so they would not be able to graft. Like wise traits cannot be passed by grafting either.

A cannabis plant can be grafted onto a hopps plant though. Or another cannabis plant of a different strain(the rest of the plant will grow 1 strain and the grafted section grows another strain they do not mix or give any properties to one another)


----------



## TMB77 (Jul 15, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> NOPE. Totally not possible. Mango trees and cannabis comes from 2 different family's so they would not be able to graft. Like wise traits cannot be passed by grafting either.
> 
> A cannabis plant can be grafted onto a hopps plant though. Or another cannabis plant of a different strain(the rest of the plant will grow 1 strain and the grafted section grows another strain they do not mix or give any properties to one another)


yeah, this is the prevailing wisdom on the subject...but I really wouldnt discount the possibility of herb being able to be grafted to plants outside the cannibaceae (or however thats spelled) family, phyllogenetic relationships are changing almost daily, many plants are related way back, and have evolutionarily diverged...but still maintain many of the same characteristics. Some trials on plants with a similar habit as MJ couldnt hurt, i'll bet SOMETHING would work besides hops. but thats just my two cents.


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 15, 2008)

TMB77 said:


> yeah, this is the prevailing wisdom on the subject...but I really wouldnt discount the possibility of herb being able to be grafted to plants outside the cannibaceae (or however thats spelled) family, phyllogenetic relationships are changing almost daily, many plants are related way back, and have evolutionarily diverged...but still maintain many of the same characteristics. Some trials on plants with a similar habit as MJ couldnt hurt, i'll bet SOMETHING would work besides hops. but thats just my two cents.


I agree with this to some nature. Im sure that there are other plants out there with close enough family relation to cannabis that it could be grafted, I suppose that I should have said that hoppes is the only PROVEN plant to do so right now. I still stand by saying that it isnt possible with a mango tree though, mango trees have a much denser wood/trunk than pot does. generally to graft it has to be a very similar plant both in chararistics as well as the underlying genetic traits. On top of that mango tree branches would have to be fairly small to be able to graft with marijuana. lol

I ahd a friend cut off the top to some ditchweed and graft a top of a good plant onto that once. it was pointless but he just had heard about grafting and wanted to give it a try.


----------



## TMB77 (Jul 15, 2008)

mountianstar said:


> I agree with this to some nature. Im sure that there are other plants out there with close enough family relation to cannabis that it could be grafted, I suppose that I should have said that hoppes is the only PROVEN plant to do so right now. I still stand by saying that it isnt possible with a mango tree though, mango trees have a much denser wood/trunk than pot does. generally to graft it has to be a very similar plant both in chararistics as well as the underlying genetic traits. On top of that mango tree branches would have to be fairly small to be able to graft with marijuana. lol
> 
> I ahd a friend cut off the top to some ditchweed and graft a top of a good plant onto that once. it was pointless but he just had heard about grafting and wanted to give it a try.


haha, we're definitely in agreement about the mango, I just cant see it happening. but...what about something in the cucurbit family?


----------



## mountianstar (Jul 16, 2008)

TMB77 said:


> haha, we're definitely in agreement about the mango, I just cant see it happening. but...what about something in the cucurbit family?


Im not sure of any species in that family ca you give examples I can google?
I think it would have to be a plant that flowers and dies in a warm to cold season like pot does and not live for several years as trees and things like that do.


----------



## jakehowe (Jul 17, 2008)

What about crossing (Grafting) with Tomato Plant...?
Maybe the pollen of tomato to marijuana or vise-versa...?
Possibilities are endless in the world of science.
But this is always a great subject...


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jul 17, 2008)

^^^ no chance ganj pollen wont pollinate a tomato or any other fruit or vice versa grafting is the sttachment of stems from the same type of plant on the same rootstock i havnt quite got the hang of graftingbut knew a grower years ago with a 4 strain mother plant to keep the numbers down good for the medicinal conosuire ill be interested in any more info pics ect. as i say ive seen 1 but not in a while and cant seem to get them to take well myself


----------



## sidngroovennude (Jul 17, 2008)

wow a four strain mother now i have a mission...


----------



## aladdin2685 (Jul 17, 2008)

now I too will be garfting my 4 mother strains onto one cannabis rootstock. what a mission this will be to have 100% acheivment with my knowledge. anyone can share any info or pictures of some grafted cannabis?


----------



## wetchick (Jul 18, 2008)

yer i think it would be cool if u could grapht tomatoes and dope so that the tomatoes end up being high in thc lol


----------



## techhead420 (Jul 18, 2008)

Intragenetic grafting of cannabis and humulus (hops) is possible (Warmke, Davis 1943, Crombie 1975) since hops and pot are very similar genetically. You will NOT, however, be able to graft hops on a cannabis root stock and get THC in the hops.


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jul 18, 2008)

thats why its brilliant for a mother each graft retains its own caracteristica ie a long flower sativa could be grafted next to a short growing indica or whatever if they can be bred they can bve grafted to each other


----------



## sidngroovennude (Jul 18, 2008)

grafting dakka on to hops is this how they get hemp beer?


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 18, 2008)

This grafting business is very interesting. Subscribed


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jul 18, 2008)

sidngroovennude said:


> grafting dakka on to hops is this how they get hemp beer?


no like already stated each graft retains its own genetics you could have a kush, skunk, white widow, ak ect. all on 1 root stock in 1 pot and it is 1 plant for all u lucky bastards with a med card lol
i was inspired by these The Fruit Salad Tree Company Home Page


----------



## CANinBIZ (Apr 19, 2009)

There has never been any evidence, I have read 4 diffrent books on growing and looked all over the internet and you can graft a pot plant/ fruit plant you put it in wont contain traces of thc but the weed still will. Just dosent work. It's like you put a dick on a girl and it's just not gonna work lmao


----------



## CANinBIZ (Apr 19, 2009)

The us goverment tried that years ago and it had no effect, source: "Marijuana's Growers Guide, your's can be the best (in/outdoor)"


----------

